
Ask HN: What is the best way to prepare for my SOC interview - hackernewsxrx
I have recently been offered an interview for the role of a 1st line SOC analyst. This is my first real interview so i am not really sure how to prepare for it. There will be a technical exam, group exercises and technical questions within my 1 to 1 interview. If anyone could direct me into what would be the best way to prepare i.e. what to revise for the interview, how to act in the group task it would be greatly appreciated.
======
krupan
SOC as in, System On Chip? Google Summer Of Code? Sorry, I need more context.

~~~
vuln
Security Operations Center

[https://www.alienvault.com/resource-
center/ebook/building-a-...](https://www.alienvault.com/resource-
center/ebook/building-a-soc/soc-team) [https://digitalguardian.com/blog/what-
security-operations-ce...](https://digitalguardian.com/blog/what-security-
operations-center-soc) [https://www.blackstratus.com/what-is-a-security-
operations-c...](https://www.blackstratus.com/what-is-a-security-operations-
center-and-why-is-it-important/)

~~~
hackernewsxrx
I've just noticed the first link to alienvault. This is something the company
i am applying for uses for monitoring and reporting. Do you know of any
resources i could use to improve my knowledge on this?

